# Honkey told billy he can come get a free tractor in S GA's finest little city #311



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

summin stanks in here


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Told yall billy would come at lunch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Whats for lunch Pnut??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bigs... Paging Bigs..


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good save.. Nitram. Bo$$ had me lol-ing in the udder won just postin away


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey is generous with other peoples stuff


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$ done lost his postulator.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey and Billy gonna go get free hotdogs at the Napa Store for lunch. Honkey's treat


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bo$$ done lost his postulator.



I think his meds kicked in early


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

You boys kinda went over the limit on that last one didn't you?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought Bo$$ was goin' to let that one go to 2,000


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You boys kinda went over the limit on that last one didn't you?



That's why I put a stop to it.. Bamer. You gotta realize we're dealing with a bunch of Billy's .


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just show me how to lock threads one more time an I assure you.. It won't happen again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You boys kinda went over the limit on that last one didn't you?



I put a lock on it....if you give me the key, I'll put da real lock on it next time too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

It was Nitram Bama


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought the post count has messed up again is why I kept posting.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> It was Nitram Bama



^^^ this


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I thought Bo$$ was goin' to let that one go to 2,000


You thought wrong.


oops1 said:


> Just show me how to lock threads one more time an I assure you.. It won't happen again



Control alt delete, capstan rdc, shift 4, x, CD exchange, control, 4-3-4( I think) rtg Wal-mart, execute. 

Off to eat lunch with the wifey. BBL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

everybody eatin lunch


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bama is leaving lets all run amuck!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$ got drunk and passed out........he is celebrating his birthdat


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Zaxby's


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$ fell Asleep at the keyboard. Can he get reprimanded for that. I hope not bo$$ is a good feller


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

boss gonna wake up with drool running out the side of his mouth


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

lol


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Howd I got a flop with nitram around


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm gona go pretend to be a PETA loving socialist from Russia in the PF.  BBL


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

He may still be tryin to post in the last'n


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm gona go pretend to be a PETA loving socialist from Russia in the PF.  BBL



I'm goin to watch. This should be good


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You thought wrong.
> 
> 
> Control alt delete, capstan rdc, shift 4, x, CD exchange, control, 4-3-4( I think) rtg Wal-mart, execute.
> ...



I forgot the ( I think)


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You boys kinda went over the limit on that last one didn't you?



In mine an Bo$$ de fence, I thought these kidds where joken around about lockerdown cause they do it all the time. I never looked at the numbers. Went got lunch an tried to post. an it was locked.... So I was thinken a mod lucked playen also.. Till I looked at the #. Bo$$ was sayin hey T around 1022 I had no idea....

Sorry

Ithink Bo$$ & I where the only ones inocent!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hope I didn't sound like rockdale buck.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey left, he chaining the tractor to that high dolla fence.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Installing camera's and new locks


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

True story


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Bo$$ got drunk and passed out........he is celebrating his birthdat



whats a birhtdat


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Honkey is afraid us billy trash goin after his goods, U think mud.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bammer left his window open while he's eating to pretend like his watchin.  Smart ole bammer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I didn't even get it when martan posted that lock, LOL-ing


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I did lose track of the post number.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Ithink Bo$$ & I where the only ones inocent!



Likely story...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll do the same.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's hard to count the posts you can't see bo$$.  Plus it's your barfday so you get a pass.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I got suspicious when someone said the new one was open.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

<like thisun>


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

That whip NC uses hurts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I did lose track of the post number.



good morning again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

<flopper>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

flp


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I did lose track of the post number.



I did tew Bo$$ I think we where the only 2 that did. Us oldfolks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

No No:No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet  in here


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Now look, the divlers hear about it an sent there best scout to see how its done.

Hey quinnyque


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That whip NC uses hurts.



Lol-ing long time


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Lol-ing long time



X2!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank yall for self moderating.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Truck driver Billy done messed up my nap time schedule.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just got a rext from my turkey hunting doc. They killed the bird this morning that i thought he was gonna let me hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'mback


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Did they send a ritcher with the rext?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Rut roe, I maybe in rouble!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Rotta raffing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Did they send a ritcher with the rext?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Ro$$ ran, rut rue roing?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

robble robble  rew rew rew


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Rwe rant relp rit!! relp relp... Rease


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Did they send a ritcher with the rext?





kmckinnie said:


> Rut roe, I maybe in rouble!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Re realy rilly, right row.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

As TP say my keds have micked in.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

ror


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

retup rost


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

rlop


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

rirst rost rin rerra.........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

loling.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ronk Ronk!!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

rey ronkey....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm back.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

He goats lots of videos on YouTube, Nitram.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

I smell a honkey.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> He goats lots of videos on YouTube, Nitram.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't say.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for Pappy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

very chill


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Morning guy's, I missed the link to
Honky's Hope yall being good.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I smell a honkey.



I took a bath on Sunday. It can't be that bad yet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hope you feel better Pappy!  Hang in there!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Morning guy's, I missed the link to
> Honky's Hope yall being good.



Sorry!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh I just had my exit meeting with the Billy I fired. He was not very talkative. He signed everything though. Which makes it easier on me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I can take you Kayrun..it's not that far.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

He actually brought all the uniforms AND the Jacket!!! Theys goot people I guess..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I can take you Kayrun..it's not that far.



They doin struction on 75 it takes like 6 hrs to get to atlanater.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy said he was going start selling gay decorations with rainbows on it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll survive.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I can take you Kayrun..it's not that far.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Where bouts on 75 is the construction.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

That Nicodemus can bust a rhyme.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice tunes


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice flop Nitram


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

never thought nickodemus would be a turn table spinnin DJ...guess don't judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

rhanks rayrun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think that's a different one thera Nitram


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh btw Nitram. Love the thread title!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

you welcome honkey.  It's the least I can do considering the pool party u going to be hosting this weekend.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

What's south Georgia's finest little city?


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm awake


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Halraruhraw


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Rank rou resus


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> What's south Georgia's finest little city?



Honkey made that up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> What's south Georgia's finest little city?



Ronkey's rhome ...rook at rhis rame...its rhis rocation


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

My schedule is messed up bad


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I could of stayed up another hour and went turkey hunting


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I was Tared though


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm gona go back after that bird for a few mins sat morning mattech before I gota ride the ufo to floriduh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

you didn't go kill him yet did ya?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Any of ya'll seen this woman? TP, 03, Mud. Maybe Nitram?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

NItram gave me a headache


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> you didn't go kill him yet did ya?



I got no guns. I use sticks and throw bricks..lol


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

flopper time


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

flopping


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nope


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

You did the rite thing sleepin matt, U can't kill a turkey so wise choise. LOLs


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

I think Nitram went runnin!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

He doing something cause I 
never beat him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Have not seen her.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I ain't never seen that woman..but if someone does call me first so I can collect the 100k


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I ain't never seen that woman..but if someone does call me first so I can collect the 100k



I know right.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

bad billy bad bad bad.LOL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shes been missing a while


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Yep. She lived a few blocks from me. It's a weird case fo sho. My brother recently lived in the house she lived in. He moved out cause folks would show up and wanna see the house and put random flowers in his yard. He said it made him uncomfortable. So he split. LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

that doesn't fair well for her.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> you didn't go kill him yet did ya?



Na, not sure when/if I'll get to go again this season.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

I havnt seen her Honkey, i wished someone would.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

NItram i rode by  there twice since then and have not seen him yet.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> You did the rite thing sleepin matt, U can't kill a turkey so wise choise. LOLs



Can't argue with that.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

hopefully it will turn out with a happy
ending, but over time not likely.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been trying to watch some turkeys roost. Went Tuesday evenin saw some, so I snuck in closer. It was 3 Buzzards though. Turkey huntin just ain't for me!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I need to go for a while. 
bbl


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 23, 2015)

honkey huntin turkey buzzards


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> honkey huntin turkey buzzards



It happens..


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

honkey's turkeys=buzzards


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

going to get the flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

now?


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

gone


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

gone flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Where is erebody


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Now I


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Got


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Time


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

To be


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Useless


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Time for some online training wooo


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

And


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Erebody


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Splits


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Course one, the role of a field service engineer


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I guess we don't know our jobs


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Dang I looked down and erebodys Standing round watchin me


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

A what?


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

mg can't perform Under pressure


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Its OK, just take a deep breath


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

And just picture all of us in our underwear


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I can send a selfie if that will help


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

im not gona steal this one ok.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

It will be of hdm03 though


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok..


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Well


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Its not fun if you give it away


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dang I got caught up at looking at the pic of quack and dert in the driveler....very odd


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't wait until Billy's rainbow clad home decor hits the market


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry bout that. I was on the throan. I was havin trouble performing under pressure


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Dang I got caught up at looking at the pic of quack and dert in the driveler....very odd



we make a cute couple........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> we make a cute couple........



Yes but you must have got ur fur dyed because u look different in that pic.  Who's the other feller with quack?


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yes but you must have got ur fur dyed because u look different in that pic.  Who's the other feller with quack?



lol-ing.......


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Quack and rydirt= sessy beasts


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Are Quack and Durt a couple now? I've missed a lot the las couple days


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

i don't wear no stupid underwear


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

panties on special occasions


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

that isa VERY odd pic of those 2.. so many question im to scared to ask


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Me too m7  I don't feel like catching up so y'all fill me in


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Are Quack and Durt a couple now? I've missed a lot the las couple days



It would appear so... Now homo3 gots da sads


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't wear no stupid underwear



as opposed to smart ones?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

homo3=jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as opposed to smart ones?



lol's?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> homo3=jealous



just a little


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> just a little



Who you Jealous of, Quack or Dirte ?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm said he dated quack first.  its all good..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

yes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

all good in da hood


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

about time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

to get


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

flopped


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

nice one zerothree


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

i want to go stomp some snakes........who's with me?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

puff puff pass


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i want to go stomp some snakes........who's with me?



I gots my asics on.. Le-go


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm got flip flops on


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Those is my drivin shoes


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Heading north i75


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Werd


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

bigs showing off the hammer toe with his flippers on..........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Heading north i75



Stop by the park in Tifton, 03 is there !!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

It's BEAUTIFUL in Tifton!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Think TIFTON!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

NotfiT


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

^hahaha


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Dang I looked at the street view again and looked up. 2 Buzzards I mean Turkeys flyin over head!! Strrange !!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> bigs showing off the hammer toe with his flippers on..........



????


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> ????



bigs showing off the hammer toe with his flippers on..........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Dang I looked at the street view again and looked up. 2 Buzzards I mean Turkeys flyin over head!! Strrange !!



wow i see em too...pew pew


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

No need to shout 03.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

Buzzards flop more than turkeys during the course of a day but turkeys flop more than buzzards going to roost.
I read that in a magazine.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

It's something like this Scrapy!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> No need to shout 03.



Scrapy can't hear very well......just helping him out


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I like orange macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> bigs showing off the hammer toe with his flippers on..........


Thanks I need better spectacles . DELETED-MOD


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Pictures are better.. Errrbody knows Dat!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

oh my goodness.....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (12 members and 2 guests)
hdm03, OmenHonkey, havin_fun_huntin+, Scrapy, Migmack, KyDawg+, karen936, Nitram4891+, oops1+, bigelow


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

nothing to see here


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> It's something like this Scrapy!!


 Thanks. I can't post what I was thinkin.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

i thought you already did


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Thanks. I can't post what I was thinkin.



When can we????


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> When can we????


 Any time you want to and have a good pic and have courage enough.


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol-ing


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

yea.......................no


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (12 members and 2 guests)
> hdm03, OmenHonkey, havin_fun_huntin+, Scrapy, Migmack, KyDawg+, karen936, Nitram4891+, oops1+, bigelow


Noticed you ain't got much +. I'll be your friend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Noticed you ain't got much +. I'll be your friend.



oh snap!


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> oh snap!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks Scrapy.....that means a lot.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

not very many people like me


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

they saw i am awkward and a little creepy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

I mean it hdMO3.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy= Sweet on 03


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

homo3 mighty popular around herra.......


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

seems that way


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah me


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

love me flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Gettin there


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

seems to be a couple of post missing.......


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Took a nap. Now I feel like crap


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Dog Hunter, come on in and sit around the fire with us.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> seems to be a couple of post missing.......



There was a couple of em that prolly got moderated. Yall scoochin on thin ice


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

My buddy got his black duck mount back, y'all check it out.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Hae hay dog


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

where?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> My buddy got his black duck mount back, y'all check it out.



Who did the mount matt


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> My buddy got his black duck mount back, y'all check it out.



Do we need to drive over to his house to see this black duck?  Address?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Who did the mount matt



the taxidermist


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> scrappy, i think Hall and Oats -maneater  is a more appropriate song for hdm03...


I'll take that as an adverb.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

dog hunter...rydert is not here right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'll take that as an adverb.



uhh, do wha?


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> dog hunter...rydert is not here right now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert....dog hunter just left.  Good timing!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Dog Hunter ain't nobody gonna bite ya!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11 (6 members and 5 guests)
hdm03, Scrapy+, OmenHonkey, Nitram4891+, mguthrie


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> uhh, do wha?



I read it in a magazine.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Has everyone guessed the weight and bait used to catch the bass yet?


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert, OmenHonkey, mattech, rhbama3, Scrapy+, Nitram4891, mguthrie


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Its in the duck forum.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

I think you win a $1,000,000.00 Just sayin!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its in the duck forum.



oh.....well never mind then


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its in the duck forum.



I seen it! Nice bird!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know how to do friend request. I looked.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

I love me a black duck shoot


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy flattens out the bill of his cap asnflat as a pancake when he goes out to a fancy restaurant. He says he like to look sophisticated at longhorns.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its in the duck forum.


I better not go there no mo.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

i think i am being rejected


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

it happens..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> seems to be a couple of post missing.......



Yep.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i think i am being rejected



His does it make you feel?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.



It was TP's fault BO$$. Sorry won't happen again.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> His does it make you feel?



i'm at the lowest of lows


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

TP = Therapist Poser


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'm at the lowest of lows



Well 03 the only place to go from there is UP ^^^.. Or Golden Corral.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I don't know how to do friend request. I looked.



Just axe. I need a friend. I ain't got one. You be my friend scrapy


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

TP = Thera Putic


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i think i am being rejected



Hdmo3=reject


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

this place is getting weird


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Always been weird in hera.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

benben+?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy don't like people who wears hats


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

scrapy = hat hater


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

scrapy flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

mannnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I haven't even made it to Georgia yet


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice gun cabinet   Marty


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I was on the phone with the wife and your flop like three pages what's going on


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

That lady can talk


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks bigs....it is nice.  Most of it is solid oak i think


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

She told me to bring back some Florida oranges I think I'll just stop by Kroger when I get home


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

LoLoL


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks like particleboard to me


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Jk   It's better than the one I got


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

What's all over the floor do did you have some pigeons in the attic


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bigs i need some more Code Q, the wife likes it, just let me know how much


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

FHP up ahead  waze told me


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I am going to jax next week I can save you the cost of shipping


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol#


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigs...hows waze working out for you?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

316 post


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

waze works pretty good for me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

its paint bigs


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

just in case you were wondering


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Wonderful  I don't even watch the road any more  I just look at the app


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't keep up with yall today. I go be useful for an hour and i come back and I'm 5 pages behind


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol I figured that it was paint


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

We were wondering


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Always 1 too late


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Flopdog thief


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I am going to jax next week I can save you the cost of shipping



Good Deal, just let me know when you come thru and how much. Thanks


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i think i am being rejected



I figured it out hdm03. We friends now. I Thought I had to ask but it said we was done friends. You got lots more friends than I thought. I don't know a lot of them. Are they different?from the Billy friends?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

i gota run..CYL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Later bo$$ and redbammer


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> i gota run..CYL



Flop Freedom!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Later Martin.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy is trying to let homo3 down easy


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I may run to stewart county this weekend one last time before my lease is up. Probably not a bird around but wont know till i look. Bet the dog fennel is 12 feet high.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Ya'll keepen em straight in here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

That place maybe covered up in turkeys,Bammer. Never know.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Ya'll keepen em straight in here.



Most of us are straight but there is a lot of "un-straight " talk going on in here


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to put a noose on the ground an catch afoot with it & hold on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Take some pics an turn it loose.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> That place maybe covered up in turkeys,Bammer. Never know.



Nope. Too many people hunting, too many coyotes, hogs, crows, and varmints, too many years of looking at hen pic's in late may without any poults, and now too little cover after all the clear cutting. I don't expect to hear a single gobble this late in the season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Whoooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Howdee kmc


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Gobble gobble think I may go try for a mountain kirkey this weekend


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Never know bammer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey big


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

There are a lot of nice long beards still on my lease. They are getting tougher though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Cyl


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I may spend the night Saturday an hunt Sunday mornin


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Got to check with the boss i mean  the wife first


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I forgot my birthday was Sunday my wife said I can do whatever I want


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm  what ever I want huh....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hmmm  what ever I want huh....



Sound like a night at the WW to me Bigs.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Good grief is all i say.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

:





bigelow said:


> hmmm  what ever i want huh....



:d:d


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I forgot my birthday was Sunday my wife said I can do whatever I want



I got a feeling she wouldn't talking about going turkey huntin


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

WoW!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Now I'm not sure if I'm going turkey hunting boys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Eggzactly


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Nope I'm going turkey hunting turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey turkey

Maybe not


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

How's it going Mig did you have a bad day


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Another late bb game. I was an hour late this moaning fer work third time this week


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Decent day just tired


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

How is Pappy


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

What time is bb


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Migs done got a written reprimand from the box company.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> How is Pappy



I haven't heard anymore today. He did say stints were not an option.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sup fuzzy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayers for pappy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Keep him our prayers


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Made it to ga


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey nit just waiting for time.to pass


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Made it to ga



Get you some free maps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Free map flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

wave to mud when u go by tifton


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 23, 2015)

u will know when you are there....its so beautiful


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm will beep beep at tifton


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

That's what the sign says


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

What does the fox say


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Patty cake patty cake wit no hands


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That's what the sign says



Actually, the sign says "Warning, speed trap ahead!" if you come in to Tifton from hwy 300. They ain't lying either.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Afternoon T.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

There is a   Billboard on 75 that says police ahead


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Eye reckn so


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I told my wife that i was going turkey bird hunting saturday. She just laughed and said "That's what YOU think. Have you seen the messican weather forecast for this weekend? Red's, yellows, and even some purple storms coming."
My mojo continues.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

90 butts cookin, can't get pics to load....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

PGA called said they wanted their ball back


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I told my wife that i was going turkey bird hunting saturday. She just laughed and said "That's what YOU think. Have you seen the messican weather forecast for this weekend? Red's, yellows, and even some purple storms coming."
> My mojo continues.



Lol. Your wifey nose who the messican is. Cool beans bammer


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I told my wife that i was going turkey bird hunting saturday. She just laughed and said "That's what YOU think. Have you seen the messican weather forecast for this weekend? Red's, yellows, and even some purple storms coming."
> My mojo continues.



I was going to tell you to come up here and kill a Turkey, but we cant stand anymore rain.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (154.8 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (154.8 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Prepping. Who's a prepper I'm a prepper


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Crap I did not check the forecast  bb in a minute


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice goot


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I may be ok


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. Your wifey nose who the messican is. Cool beans bammer



I know him pretty well. We've camped, had dinner, and visited several times. I consider him a friend and glad to see him start posting on here again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was going to tell you to come up here and kill a Turkey, but we cant stand anymore rain.


I wish i could Charlie but finances are prohibitive right now. Maybe next year. 


mguthrie said:


> Current Attachments (154.8 KB)
> jpg.gif image.jpg (154.8 KB)



i STILL haven't tried that Butt Rub but i know it's real popular. Is it like a BBQ seasoning or real spicy?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Posting pic for jb 

90 8-9 lb butts


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Butt flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting bigs, not sure why I can't load em.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Jb got some nice butts


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Tifton beeeeeeeeerp


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I seen mud truck sitting in the Golden corral parking lot he must be getting a head start on lunch tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

5 min to chula


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Beeeeeeeep pnut


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Posting pic for jb
> 
> 90 8-9 lb butts



The fly spray is working I see.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Jb got a daycare.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

JB gonna get tired of cooking before the weekend is over.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Jb giving away free bbq with every registration


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish i could Charlie but finances are prohibitive right now. Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> i STILL haven't tried that Butt Rub but i know it's real popular. Is it like a BBQ seasoning or real spicy?



I think this is the first time I've tried it. Goin to do a couple butts with it this weekend. I'll try to remember to give a report


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Posting pic for jb
> 
> 90 8-9 lb butts



Holee freeholee


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Only 185 to go


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone near arabi  some big  toms in the field now


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I cooked a wild hog loin last night that KMC and BKW were kind enough to give. baked( covered) in the oven at 325 for 2.5 hours with salt, pepper, cracker boy, and minced garlic. Poured some homemade BBQ sauce on and let cook for another 20 minutes.
Man, that was good stuff!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (162.7 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (162.7 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Not as purty as watt JB is doin but they lookin goot


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks good


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I've hear good things about that butt rub


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice legs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

She's pretty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2015)

Once again just fo MinivanMattech . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^  Quackflop???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Mg likes to show his legs.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks quack, always enjoyed.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Good one quackster.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Time foe the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hard to believe a guy that big could sing so well. Too bad he died before he made the big time. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again just fo MinivanMattech . .


Brandi, you're a fine girl, what a good wife you would be! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^  Quackflop???


Good one. Flop is registered on the leaderboard.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Niceun quacksta


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (79.6 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (79.6 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Fineeshed product


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (106.9 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (106.9 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Plated. Ready 2 eat. Yall should try that bbq sauce. It's da bomb


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I think them cabbages are the littlest ones I have ever seen.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

I liked baby cabbages. They's called Brussels sprouts. But you already noed that. They smell like stinky feets. But day don't taste like em. That's what hdmo3 says


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Im poachen stewart county b b l


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Erebody must be eatin dinner. Or cookin butts


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Gracious, she's fine as frog hair.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

T is here.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Love me some buttered Brussels.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Evening my northern friend.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know how to spell Brussels sprouts. Or either my phone doesn't either.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I like um wif hot sauce


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Now flop


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Hay


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

120 mo miles


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay



Last time you said that, my response to it, got me lashed with a whup.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

A gun without ammo is a paper weight


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Last time you said that, my response to it, got me lashed with a whup.



Sorry about that, I should have warned you first.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

A knife with out a handle is just a blade


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

NC swing a bad whup.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Ammo without a gun is just paperweights.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy done stole the handle to Bigs knife.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Them mountain boys get practice whupin' their kids and women and dogs.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

What do gay horses eat&#55357;&#56324;


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Haaaaaay


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Touché my good man touché


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm a little bored


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

A handle without a knife is just useles.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

And hungry


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What do gay horses eat��



This could git you in twouble.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Current Attachments (109.0 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (109.0 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

This is my sweety wid her new baby's


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

We can't eat eat HER cheekins but we eat a goot bit a cheekin round herea


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

HER cheekins make us eggs ereeday


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Goot got new chickens cause he had the old ones fo suppa


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

A chicken without an egg is a, well it is a chicken.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

2 rat tail wearin fellows just pulled up, BkW is talkin to em... They maybe lost er sumpan...


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

U got swamp people there


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> A knife with out a handle is just a blade





kmckinnie said:


> 2 rat tail wearin fellows just pulled up, BkW is talkin to em... They maybe lost er sumpan...



They are looking for some place to hunt K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

They pullen a air boat..


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Bo$$ there hunt maybe over.. Just sayin


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

They talkin big gators at the river.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Gator hunters K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeap Bo$$, gator hunters.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

They got a thumbs up leaven...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Wearin wife beater shirts,jorts & sandles.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

It ain't gator season there


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Wearin wife beater shirts,jorts & sandles.



Must be headed to the Florida scrimmage foobaw game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Has Ben tried to get the clearcut bird since we left?


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I need to get some of that rub too bige


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a ton


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

That was exciting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Has Ben tried to get the clearcut bird since we left?



He can try, but he knows bens calls. I' can do it tho.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Gud ol dave.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

The chicken whisperer.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

ld+?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope k is ok.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Nowwhere did them mods go.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 23, 2015)

Beefeaters tonic water and a twist of lime hera. Hey K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

k is kwazzy


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

kwazzy k is ok


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm roasting peanuts and peecons.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

BkW is sitten in the airboat seat holleren, Roooom Roooom.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Must be headed to the Florida scrimmage foobaw game.



FSU game!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Goot job dave.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Still driving


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Bee Kay done confiscated the rat tails boat.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 23, 2015)

Tanks k. She is special.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't arm wrassle em K. They'll hit goot


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Wear That nake bit me hurtz.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Just give up the goods


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Nowwhere did them mods go.


Had a cleanup on aisle 3. 


mguthrie said:


> FSU game!


wearing jorts? I just figured they were lost and looking for directions.


KyDawg said:


> Bee Kay done confiscated the rat tails boat.


Them airboats are some kinda fun but they won't stop on a dime.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't fight em K


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 23, 2015)

BKW can take em.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I was goin to show them my fast draw. That 468 will do it. Its bigger than a357.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy is pretty hurt that the club down the road won't let him join because he's a local. He's thinking about moving his camperhouse 1.5 hours away and calling back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Dave, she's got one pinned on the ground now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

70 mo miles  in tired just stopped for some caffeine


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't blame them T P. 4 locals is enough.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Wide open


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Speeding


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

And


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Floppin


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

They jut done want Billy in their club.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey bro did you hear me beep when I went by b


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppp

yea I hear it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Orange headed clear cut monsta!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2015)

Goin down!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

30 mo miles


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Gon phylosisphizing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Sup bigs scraps nut and ninja


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Good evening gentlemen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Boy lost his four game straight no dinner for him tonight I don't raise losers.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Loooong day today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

I told the other parents not to feed their boys eaither if you don't win you don't eat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Mag.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Boy lost his four game straight no dinner for him tonight I don't raise losers.



Short mag lost his game too, two, to , 2


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

heigh


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scared da carp out of me bro!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Told the coach he coaches baseball like a home ech teacher


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 23, 2015)

I gave up on the clearcut bird bama.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

At least I had a good supper tonight. Poke chops, taters, cream spinach and avocado


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Hope pappy healing well.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

is it fridee yet? some of yalls spelling is off...


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Would you drop it off on your way down next week bige


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Mag got a fanzy plate he must be eating with fancy pants sinclair


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Sup mig and mag  sorry for your losses


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Both my kids lost tonight too


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah man I can drop some off either on the way down or on the way Back


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

looks good mag


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

My daughter walked by a girl practice swinging and got busted in the arm with the bat, she cried for a while and went back to playing. She is tuff.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Boy was real upset about not getn his beer and hot dog tonight


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry for your loss to Matt


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Sounds good. My wife works about a ¼ mile off the exit, you can drop it with her if I ain't in town.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

15 more miles


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Mt bigs will kiss a mans wife


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop^^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

It tasted great Nut. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I just want to say thanks to Billy for riding shotgun; keeping me company on this trip back home.  y'all kept me awake and for that I am grateful


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Thinkn hot cube girl is playing me. I keep giving her the easy work.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mag got a fanzy plate he must be eating with fancy pants sinclair



Yep. All fancy tonight. Leftovers on plates instead of paper plates. Oh wait, I did pour my beer in a glass tonight because the beer wasn't real cold and I had a frozen mug in the freezer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Loser flop.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Does she work by herself


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

My wife thinks she is funny, when I was on the phone with FedEx setting up a pickup. My wife walks by and says I'll meet you in the bedroom, the FedEx lady kind of stutterd after that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Yep. All fancy tonight. Leftovers on plates instead of paper plates. Oh wait, I did pour my beer in a glass tonight because the beer wasn't real cold and I had a frozen mug in the freezer



Dirty dish mag


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Does she work by herself



No, your safe. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Does she work by herself





mattech said:


> My wife thinks she is funny, when I was on the phone with FedEx setting up a pickup. My wife walks by and says I'll meet you in the bedroom, the FedEx lady kind of stutterd after that.



Lols x2


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> No, your safe. Lol



Lols again


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Laugh out loud


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

One more reeb and my boys has to do 100 more Push's up and its bed time.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

This last 15 is  Taking fo Eva


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> looks good mag



Thanks 3333


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Otht welcome back we were just talking about you


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Boss is back y'all settle down. I ain't cleaning this up again


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dirty dish mag



I'll tell Mrs Mag to scrub them a little harder


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Tucker is over the hill. Come on in and join in Tucker.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

He gone.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

I ain't even read back. Hope I didn't miss anything good


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I will change my title to OverthehillKy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Billy said he got new friends and olds friends and even a bear.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Stumbledoverthehillfuzz


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Errbody still straight up in here? Last time I looked homo3 was courting Durt.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Can someone tell me what a MUP is  

Mig?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy was courting homo3


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Told the coach he coaches baseball like a home ech teacher


 Don't even make run to the fence and back when they make an error. Dey just say Dat's OK little feller.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Can someone tell me what a MUP is
> 
> Mig?



Me too


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

No boss your still on the up swing


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Don't even make run to the fence and back when they make an error. Dey just say Dat's OK little feller.



That's why they won't let me coach nowadays. I'm old school.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Never mind  useless


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Most useless player mag


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Thanks 3333



almost took a pic of my bass, fries an slaw. but i was hungry. losin 3 pounds made my food camera shy or somethin. maybe I was just in a hurry


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scrapy was courting homo3



It was completely Plutonic.
I hope.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

But the worlds best tent burner


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> But the worlds best tent burner



The best of the bunch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's why they won't let me coach nowadays. I'm old school.


 Sittin on the bench was worse for me than runnin to the fence and back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Got it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Don't even make run to the fence and back when they make an error. Dey just say Dat's OK little feller.



He gives them candy and says nice try


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

I get the flop and they get mad and stop posting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Bigs is at the mail box


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think I will change my title to OverthehillKy.


 I don't know if you was over the hill last night but you was over the something. I tried to warn you that a hair of the dog refers to tomorrow but you just had to have it now. My concoction I sent with you prbly never even made it home.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

4 Miller light tall boys 1 Sam Adams summer ale for me so far tonight


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

this one's movin fast


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

think ill grab one more


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Bout me to change my avatar. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I get the flop and they get mad and stop posting.


 It's cause I showed up. Happens every night.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

You're early tonight Scraps. What up wid dat ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 23, 2015)

Take it over scraps gots to get to bed. Don't forget tomorrow is useless Friday don't post or show up.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (9 members and 5 guests)
mark-7mag, Scrapy, karen936, bigelow+, kmckinnie, Migmack+, mattech, KyDawg+

Where errbody at?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Bout me to change my avatar. Any suggestions?


 still looks like dickey Betts but younger. It's the icehole one I just can't get figured.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone know how Pappy is?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Take it over scraps gots to get to bed. Don't forget tomorrow is useless Friday don't post or show up.


 That's a fine way of bowing out when a skunk enters the room.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (9 members and 5 guests)
> mark-7mag, Scrapy, karen936, bigelow+, kmckinnie, Migmack+, mattech, KyDawg+
> 
> Where errbody at?



caint see me camo mode


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Jb gots smokey butts


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

i sure hope the best for pappy


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 23, 2015)

ill take one please


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm only having 1 drink tonight then going to bed


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm really worried about Pappy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You're early tonight Scraps. What up wid dat ?


 I tried to just stay off till ya'll got gon but somebody said hey and I spoke up. Even put a hat on in hya to keep from respondin but chivalry take over. Now ya'll gona take off. VRRROOOOOMMMMM.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I made fried shrimp over salad tonight
I hate it when the shrimps have the after
taste


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

1 drink


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

And these shrimps were fresh never frozen


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

where's boss tonight?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

What after taste krun  where u been all day


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

He will be back he did not say good nite


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

refresh


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I been doing things around the house.
Had this before not rotten just a funny
taste not mercury,  maybe a sulfur taste.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Check the last page jb  I posted for you


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> And these shrimps were fresh never frozen


 That might be why.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hubby went to bed, goot thing he in his cups.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm getting tired.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Check the last page jb  I posted for you



Cool, I'll delete the last.  Thanks man.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Past my bedtime for sure.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking good JB


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hubby went to bed, goot thing he in his cups.LOL


????


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

How you like my new Avatar Scrapy?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark quit changing avatars I can't
keep up with ya.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> ????



He's feeling his booze


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> ill take one please



Just placed the order


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

And that's ok, been some stressful months now.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Looking good JB



You a fine lookin young man 7mag. On your avatar . I'll Betts you are five years older.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks m7......I'm way behind on billy.  Just finished first rotation, finally sittin down for a bit


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

<¥°=>


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Means he wont be up half the night worrying 
about everything.


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

< ¥ >


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Matt


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

JB how long you smoke your butts?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I see I think I know what u R talking about


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I see I think I know what u R talking about



HuH and who


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Jb likes big butts and he can not lie


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> He's feeling his booze


 No I ain't . He's wearin cup retainers after his teeth braces were removed or what?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Shrimp taste


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I'm gonna get some sleep


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

What's shaking Matt, how you doing,
and how are things going, any better. I hope so.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You a fine lookin young man 7mag. On your avatar . I'll Betts you are five years older.



You're a true Georgian Scraps. You can't be a true Georgian and not like the Alman Brothers. They're my favorite hands down.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish I was feeling some booze


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> No I ain't . He's wearin cup retainers after his teeth braces were removed or what?



My hubby not you idgit.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Ragnar dead?????  What  I bet it's a trick  

Vikings on history channel


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I wish I was feeling some booze



Sometimes that's a goot thing you know what I mean.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> JB how long you smoke your butts?



10-12 hours depending on size.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> mark quit changing avatars I can't
> keep up with ya.



Sorry. I like  to change things up.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Shrimp taste



Thanks Bigs, I think it's a sulfar taste, not sure. Just hate
it when you pay so much for the shrimp


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

.....and how big a hurry I'm in.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> 10-12 hours depending on size.



I do the same just asking, good luck with your smoke.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

One of the smokers I'm working with is a real pain.  It's a double sided rotisserie, but the fire is in the middle......way too many inputs and openings to get good control of the air flow


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

my hubby is a worry wort. So sometimes its good
when he dranks to much he sleeps better, and you 
can't fix everything.  I do love that man though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

What church you smoking them for JB?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> My hubby not you idgit.



Now I say they need a Icon for when something flies over my head.

Ican Flop.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> My hubby not you idgit.





I got that  

Loling


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I do the same just asking, good luck with your smoke.



Thanks.  I'm 1/3 of the way done with the first 90.  Two more runs after this.  Much coffee and 5 hour energy will be drank.  No likker or I'll fall asleep.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Scraps you crack me up


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> my hubby is a worry wort. So sometimes its good
> when he dranks to much he sleeps better, and you
> can't fix everything.  I do love that man though.



I'm a worry wart too. Don't know why. ...they say that 90% of what you worry about never happens. I guess that's a good reason to worry.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Scraps you crack me up


 I stepped in something somewhere somehow.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What church you smoking them for JB



New Georgia baptist.  A bunch of folks who go here have their kids in the same school as mine, that's how they know me.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah I tend not to worry much  you just deal with what comes up and roll with the punches


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks.  I'm 1/3 of the way done with the first 90.  Two more runs after this.  Much coffee and 5 hour energy will be drank.  No likker or I'll fall asleep.



Be careful with those energy dranks they have
proven they cause heart attacks and lots of other things.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yeah I tend not to worry much  you just deal with what comes up and roll with the punches



You have to you can't sweat the small stuff, or you 
will just drive yourself crazy. Need to let the small 
stuff go, if you can't change it you have to let it go.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

From what I understand this is a fundraiser to send the youth group to Appalachian mountain area in West Virginia on a mission trip


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Be careful with those energy dranks they have
> proven they cause heart attacks and lots of other things.



Didn't know that.  Good to know.  I usually drink em like water during these big cooks.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I do it this way, can I change it or effect it if no, I let it go.
why worry over stuff you can't change all you get is worry.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy made me a drink last night and the next thing I remember, he was putting me out in front of my house. I believe I saw him pulling money out of a brown envelope before he pulled off.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Your a good man JB , and please do look into it, I 
have read bad stuff and very young folks having issues.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You have to you can't sweat the small stuff, or you
> will just drive yourself crazy. Need to let the small
> stuff go, if you can't change it you have to let it go.



That's what my wife tells me. I guess I take after my mother more than my dad. She would always worry and my dad never worried or at least he never showed it.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Boss any word on Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

HEy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

M7 you ever get results from your worry?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> My hubby not you idgit.


OHH! I finally got it. Guess I was feelin guilty already. But I ain't never in my wholey life heard it called  in the cups before.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey Boss any word on Pappy



Nothing, and I don't know how to get any more info.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I do it this way, can I change it or effect it if no, I let it go.
> why worry over stuff you can't change all you get is worry.



That's good advice.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know if he has had surgery yet.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I sure hope he's ok Boss, very fine man there


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> M7 you ever get results from your worry?



Good question


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Yall just keep him your prayers.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's a saying my x brother in law said scrapy


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

You can worry or you can believe in 
something better I chose to believe in
the high road and the positive side.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy made me a drink last night and the next thing I remember, he was putting me out in front of my house. I believe I saw him pulling money out of a brown envelope before he pulled off.


 I took the dang old envelope and gave you the money. Looks like you might confiscate a bank bag sometime. That envelope is wearing out and I gona get blamed if anything fall out.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Let it go let it goooo let it gooooooooooooo


Here I 


Ummmm


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

They still on the frozen kick here


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know whats gonna happen tomorrow
but I can have faith and believe it's gonna be
a great tomorrow, or I can sit and wait on the worst
I choose to take the high road.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

Jb put in a good word for me it was the thought that counts 

Hope I get a ticket upstairs lol


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bigs is in the frozen mode.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

(HeeHee HEE, He don't even miss them 4 recaps yet)


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you want to build a snowman?2


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I am having Parched Chula peanuts and gummy bears.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you want to build a smowman 3


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am having Parched Chula peanuts and gummy bears.



You gots a supplier, nice


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am having Parched Chula peanuts and gummy bears.



Hmmm! Interesting combo bo$$..What you been doing tonight?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hmmm! Interesting combo bo$$..What you been doing tonight?



That's my personal business.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

The past is in the past


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am having Parched Chula peanuts and gummy bears.


 Good. You don't need no mo $3 Crown and Coke  House drinks tonight , even though they are yours, juss sayin.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

I was going over the clubs books JB, and their seems to be a significant shortfall in the cash on hand column.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Your a good man JB , and please do look into it, I
> have read bad stuff and very young folks having issues.



Thanks Karen, and I will.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I got a few pounds left I need to roast with brown sugar an honey


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was going over the clubs books JB, and their seems to be a significant shortfall in the cash on hand column.



Say what? I can't imagine such a thing.....


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks JB


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That's my personal business.



I'm wid ya. A couple nights ago I ate a whole roll of Ritz crackers and a bag of M&m's. That was my personal bidness.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

I gots the not trying flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Matt didn't answer me I hope things
are ok.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was going over the clubs books JB, and their seems to be a significant shortfall in the cash on hand column.



All columns is in hand. We ain't got no computer. I ain't complainin mind you, juss sayin. I can read it.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Jb put in a good word for me it was the thought that counts
> 
> Hope I get a ticket upstairs lol



Brother, I appreciate what you did and so does everybody here.  It's an old scho church and folks are difficult to deal with, they were just trying to avoid some goober complainin.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

That Williams boy is here. What's up mwilliams80?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm wid ya. A couple nights ago I ate a whole roll of Ritz crackers and a bag of M&m's. That was my personal bidness.


 A couple of day ago I went through a whole roll of toilette paper.


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nut in much. Seems I snuck in the right time.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> A couple of day ago I went through a whole roll of toilette paper.



tmi


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> A couple of day ago I went through a whole roll of toilette paper.



Just a common thing for me


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> A couple of day ago I went through a whole roll of toilette paper.



Allergies ?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

y'all all know about the meteor shower right?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

I may get to handle the night shift with Scrapy tonight and tomorrow


----------



## karen936 (Apr 23, 2015)

Nite guy's later Good luck Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Mw80, where you been.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Good night Krun


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> y'all all know about the meteor shower right?



What time? I'll get to watch it if the clouds stay clear.


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

Had a visitor come last Sunday. I asked him if he was ol JB from the forum. He didn't know what I was talking about. I said I've been waiting for someone to show up by that handle


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Allergies ?


 YEas, Plus,  can I say diarheha on here?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey mw, don't know if you read back, but Pappy having some issues with his heart, please remember him in your prayers.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> Had a visitor come last Sunday. I asked him if he was ol JB from the forum. He didn't know what I was talking about. I said I've been waiting for someone to show up by that handle



You may know the church I'm doing this cook for....new ga baptist?

And I'll be there one day, MW.  I'm sorry I've not made it yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Night KRun


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mw80, where you been.



Brother I don't have no excuses. Just been to busy I reckon. My wife has another stone and an kidney infection she has been fighting last 2 weeks. She is finly getting a little better though.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I may get to handle the night shift with Scrapy tonight and tomorrow



I feel like that Big Dog in the cartoon goin Yea, Yea, Yea.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll be the heavy dude with glasses, a shaved head and a beard.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> YEas, Plus,  can I say diarheha on here?



Evidently yes


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You may know the church I'm doing this cook for....new ga baptist?
> 
> And I'll be there one day, MW.  I'm sorry I've not made it yet.



I live 3 to 5 min from there.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad to hear your wife is better mw.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'll be the heavy dude with glasses, a shaved head and a beard.



That sounds like Bigs.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Flops are prolly easy on the midnight shift.  Me n scraps will lock er down!

Live from the smoke pit!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> Brother I don't have no excuses. Just been to busy I reckon. My wife has another stone and an kidney infection she has been fighting last 2 weeks. She is finly getting a little better though.



That's rough right there. Glad she is better


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Glad to hear your wife is better mw.



Thank you friend. I thought I was going to have to shoot her. Just kidding.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That sounds like Bigs.



He don't wear glasses I don't think.  Few times I met him don't recall seeing em


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Flops are prolly easy on the midnight shift.  Me n scraps will lock er down!
> 
> Live from the smoke pit!



Keep a close eye on Scrapy and that brown envelope.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Flops are prolly easy on the midnight shift.  Me n scraps will lock er down!
> 
> Live from the smoke pit!



You guys can compete for flops all night. I'm about out of here.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Flops are prolly easy on the midnight shift.  Me n scraps will lock er down!
> 
> Live from the smoke pit!



I'll just back off and givem to you . I can't even beat myowself to one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

And Scrapy you keep a close eye on JB.


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's rough right there. Glad she is better



Yes sir, she carried 4 from October till January. I wished kidney stones where like pearls cause I'd be a millionaire she has past so many in the 15 years we have been together. .


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> I live 3 to 5 min from there.



Come on over and say hello if you get a chance.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

Quack will be along shortly


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Good night yall. And Pappy I hope you are resting well tonight. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Come on over and say hello if you get a chance.



This Saturday??


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

Goodnight bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> Yes sir, she carried 4 from October till January. I wished kidney stones where like pearls cause I'd be a millionaire she has past so many in the 15 years we have been together. .



I've always been afraid of getting those. I've seen men laying on the ground crying with them. I try to keep my kidneys flushed real good.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> This Saturday??



I'm here now till about noon or so on Saturday.  Any time between now and then would be cool.  May take a little nap in the morning after run two hits the smoke.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Quack will be along shortly


 Quack just lurks in the darkness with me. Maybe JB0704 can lure him out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 23, 2015)

I can barley keep my eyes open. I'm outa here.


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I've always been afraid of getting those. I've seen men laying on the ground crying with them. I try to keep my kidneys flushed real good.



I hear ya, I get frustrated and she gets sick of them she sometimes says" one day your going to get one and know how they feel". I hope not.


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I've always been afraid of getting those. I've seen men laying on the ground crying with them. I try to keep my kidneys flushed real good.



I've had 4.  Carry a bottle of Percocet everywhere I go for the next time.....waiting for the dr with a kidney stone is misery.  Percocet can dull it a little till they give me the good stuff.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stone flop^^^


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'm here now till about noon or so on Saturday.  Any time between now and then would be cool.  May take a little nap in the morning after run two hits the smoke.


 Let me know if you can help me stay awake.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll do my best scrapy


----------



## M80 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok JB, I'll do my best. Going to look at the back of my eyelids


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> tmi


 What's dat?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool mw.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'll be the heavy dude with glasses, a shaved head and a beard.


 Your avatar don't suit you. M7 avatar suit him I think. My avatar suit me too a tee too. Greyer. but still slick back.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

That's a pic of my boy about 8 years ago.  He caught that 6# bass on a pink truck worm when he was 6 years old.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That sounds like Bigs.



I gots 20/20 but I may need some glasses as I age


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> Yes sir, she carried 4 from October till January. I wished kidney stones where like pearls cause I'd be a millionaire she has past so many in the 15 years we have been together. .



That's crazy my FIL has them and they do something to break them down so they can pass laser or sonic idk


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 23, 2015)

Live from the Waffle House.....first round of coffee in the way.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm still awake waiting on this bourbon to put me to sleep


----------



## bigelow (Apr 23, 2015)

May need another dose


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Where'd Scrapy go?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bourbon musta worked for Bigs.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thought Krun said they was gonna be meteor shower.....I ain't seen any yet.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> May need another dose


 Help yourself, Boss gone an I need a break. Jot it down though.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Where'd Scrapy go?



He was stickin a little toe in deer and little birds foruns. He pull it back out doe fo it got shot at/off.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thought Krun said they was gonna be meteor shower.....I ain't seen any yet.


 Did you pull the chain? or just standin there naked. I declare, I don't know how many of ya'll I done took to raise.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going..


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

For the....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Next....


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Fox done came and broke bread hours ago.  He break bread. Don't wolf it down like he had a hat on. It was stale white bread . Ya'll ever sailed/ frisbied a piece of white bread out the back door?? It can take to all kinds of aerial acrobatics. Fun to watch.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've thrown bread Inda yard a time or two scraps, never sailed it though


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't miss , its yours or take a run to the fence and back.

Hard as you can go. 

Getting it. 

Prove you want to play little feller.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Where did this music come from?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

you flopped just right on Dattun. Don't know what Dissun'll have to say about it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

You said you are going to be there from when till when? I want to drop by and get your auto gragh cookin up all the butst.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

While he's smoking, I openin a new pack of off brand cigarreetes that must open from the leftout side. I can't seem to find the string thing.  Bout to bite the top off the pack. Bad to get old and have to smoke cheap smokes. Sinclair , you hear that? You ain't done with the IRIS yet. No way.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Now till noon on Saturday


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Come on by


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

I helped a buddy cook whole hog one night all night in Citadell Square in Charleston. It was not that much fun. He was wide awake cookin his butts off on the side. For the competition was for whole hog.

Wasn't near as much fun as just cookin a wild hog or a hog he raised for Smithfield because that is what he did, he raised hogs for Smithfield . and they were delicious but they weren't as much fun to cook as wild hogs me and our wildhog friends used to help with.   

I myself prefer  pork belly with vinnigger and red pepper simmered in.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Where you go? You ain't runnin out of wood are you?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Tell me you ain't scrambalin around beggin wood.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm goin on the steps and check out the metior thing.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

flopadoodledoo?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Man please, I have seen more stars than that getting hit in the jaw by a woman. Karun must get her info from FoodBabe.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Come on by



You sign autograghs  and wipe off your greasy fingers first ? Or does the grease cawst extra.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Somebody take over for JB0704, his butts fixin to catch up.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Somebody take over for JB0704, his butts fixin to catch up.


 he must be flyin around now try in to beg wood or get rid of wood or Or heaven forbid, not asleepin.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

The white page approacheth but the brown paper towels rule the night butt cookin. Aint that so JB0704?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 24, 2015)

I think JB done went to sleep


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Night JB


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 24, 2015)

good job scrappy


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 24, 2015)

get ready


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 24, 2015)

no you didnt


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 24, 2015)

flip flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Wonder if they called in the firetruck?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 24, 2015)

Told the firemen to throw dirt on the fire. Butt the firemen threw dirt on the hog cause the Butts were also aflame.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2015)

Herro.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey TP. What you gonna do with all that money?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

I just had aweird dream, Bo$$ called me a turkey.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Mom


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Errr wow


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

T P needs that money to raise little tp an prepare her for the world.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

No food for Mm today.... No hotdogs & reeb tonite either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Loser don't eat...


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

LOLs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

LOLs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Sup CC


----------



## ccherry (Apr 24, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## ccherry (Apr 24, 2015)

Wut up MM


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2015)

Moneys gone and tp's out of luck.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm hoping she'll land a good job and keep me up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

TP spent all his money  on bad booz and lonely women.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2015)

How'd you get all dat.... in dem jeans?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2015)

Lonely women are lonely for a reason so it seams.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Lonely women are lonely for a reason so it seams.



I learnt that the hard way


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Man please, I have seen more stars than that getting hit in the jaw by a woman. Karun must get her info from FoodBabe.



Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mornin, still up. Got real busy changing out runs....this is #2


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Mornin. Lookin good JB. You got any sleep?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

One of the first round finished after bone was pulled out (these folks insist bones get pulled for customers to proves it's done).


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nah mg.  too much to do here.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

How long you smokin em?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

First run took 12 hours to get them to right temp.  Measured each before it come off the smoker


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

And you got two more runs? You Goin to be finished tomorrow morning?


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 24, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 24, 2015)

really.. gotta mow this a.m.


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 24, 2015)

then it's off to campain for Gil Fullbright


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2015)

What eye mist? Y'all too wide open ta catch up.. Murnin


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> And you got two more runs? You Goin to be finished tomorrow morning?



That's the plan.  Hoping to beat the rain.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

I got some fish, ribs, wtc I plan to smoke when I'm done with this.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

What temp are you cooking them at?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dang photos quit loading again.  Wuz trying to post pic of setup.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What temp are you cooking them at?



250......but the two borrowed smokers are about the most temperamental I've ever worked with.  Run shoulda took 11 hours.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dang photos quit loading again.  Wuz trying to post pic of setup.



I've been having to cut and paste pics. I think my smart phone has gone dumb on me


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

I bet you'll go through a truck load of wood to. What kind are you using


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2015)

good lookin' fish you got there JB; cooked perfectly


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That's the plan.  Hoping to beat the rain.



Just seen the latest forecast on fox5. Storms coming into ATL area before sunrise. Haven't checked to see what the messican is forecasting


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Mernin!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

I think the forum is Broke!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Jb got some good bonding time in with Scrapy last night


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Paddy cake paddy cake wid no hands


----------



## bigelow (Apr 24, 2015)

Very nice Jb


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

wiggle flop


----------



## bigelow (Apr 24, 2015)

Mornin folks


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey Bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey now Billy can patty cake with one hand


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hey now Billy can patty cake with one hand


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I think the forum is Broke!



You and a bunch of other folks. Not what it used to be they say


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Am I the only one that gets the local news paper and goes straight to the police blotter to look at the Billies and see how many of them I am kin to or know?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 24, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

I do that mark..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Am I the only one that gets the local news paper and goes straight to the police blotter to look at the Billies and see how many of them I am kin to or know?



Augustacrime.com I used to check it to see if any of my oldest boys friends were getting into trouble.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey mydad's in the paper.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Augustacrime.com I used to check it to see if any of my oldest boyfriends were getting into trouble.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Way to checkem out, mig


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I prefer The Joint for my Billy viewing.. It's our tri-county area mugshot paper. It's like lookin at family reunion pics


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I prefer The Joint for my Billy viewing.. It's our tri-county area mugshot paper. It's like lookin at family reunion pics



There is one around here called " Just Busted". It cover about 4 counties. One of my co-workers buys it every week and has it at his desk.  If I ever end up in it, everyone around here will know it. LOL


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hickory wood


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> There is one around here called " Just Busted". It cover about 4 counties. One of my co-workers buys it every week and has it at his desk.  If I ever end up in it, everyone around here will know it. LOL



I really think they're lame.. I've seen people in there that were just charged and beat the charge but their pic had already been plastered all over town.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Whazzzzz up? What i miss, who did i miss, and where did i miss it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Its Friday!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Whoop whoop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Whoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Golden Corrall day!!! what what


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

On a roll up in  here


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not fancy enough to use pecan


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

NO martin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

You have got to be kiddin me


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2015)

ouch....that had to hurt Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> ouch....that had to hurt Mud



It did


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

epic fail


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I really think they're lame.. I've seen people in there that were just charged and beat the charge but their pic had already been plastered all over town.



I know a local business owner that offered them big $$$ to not post his daughters picture in there and they told him that they couldn't do it.... I agree with what you said though


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You have got to be kiddin me



big time lolin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 24, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 24, 2015)

Just read back about the mug shots posted of billies getting in trouble. Yeah, we used to check that out time to time


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 24, 2015)

Alright, back to work I go. I'll drop by when I can


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You have got to be kiddin me



Good morning.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> There is one around here called " Just Busted". It cover about 4 counties. One of my co-workers buys it every week and has it at his desk.  If I ever end up in it, everyone around here will know it. LOL



Yep happened to me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good morning.



Morning


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd like some golden corral for lunch.  I don't think we got one round here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

I aint no Billy


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Why do idiots use the panic button on their phone as a car finder


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Its always the idiot that parked beside me too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

did you get skeered mattech?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

Honk HOnk!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just went on google maps and the tractor is still there Honkey....no one come get it yet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

forum keeps crashing...weird


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

is it crashing for anyone else?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Forum is broke


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

Is yours ok Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

something funny going on with the thread


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Just took me two pages back


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I just went on google maps and the tractor is still there Honkey....no one come get it yet?



Nope, No takers as of yet. I gots the prepper neighbor on high alert. Def Con 5 type stuff. he has is AR style airsoft locked and loaded!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

wont even come up


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> wont even come up



Sorry bout that Mud. What's the mrs.'s thoughts about it? 
LOL...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Homo3 done broke the forum like the clock


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 24, 2015)

I see that my autoflopper still took care of da bizznesss


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Sorry bout that Mud. What's the mrs.'s thoughts about it?
> LOL...



 the forum Honkey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 24, 2015)

Yall a mess


----------



## bigelow (Apr 24, 2015)

How much stuff u want mud


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> the forum Honkey



Yeah that's what I was talkin about too!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Went to walmark for work, No sign of Billy or his peeps! Kinda depressing to have an uneventful walmark trip! I guess it was too early!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Them folks don't come out until after 12pm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

They gotta see they folks on TV first


----------



## rydert (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Sorry bout that Mud. What's the mrs.'s thoughts about it?
> LOL...



she lol's at him a lot.........and the calls and tells me hey....


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Self moderation please.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Thankyou!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2015)

awesome job; K


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks m03


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2015)

No; thank you K......thank you


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Why does an engineer keep calling sheet rock a membrane?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Your most welcome;&I do mean Welcome.

Looks like some folks couldn't handle the heat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 24, 2015)

Scrapy,please answer that for Mig.^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Scraps aint here


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Why does an engineer keep calling sheet rock a membrane?



I don't know.  Why do they, Mig?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

What happened?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Since I got rid of a guy i'm busy all of a sudden..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What happened?



Fuzzy is making pizza boxes out of sheet rock


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How much stuff u want mud


Are all the bottles the same as what you gave me before? If so atleast prob. 6 of them.



rydert said:


> she lol's at him a lot.........and the calls and tells me hey....



 That was very hurtful Ryder T


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Ho!


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Let's go


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

DU DA DU DA du DA


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Fancy boxes today


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Morning I was reading back.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not having any trouble
with the forum


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Working just fine hera


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Thought thisun was dun. I clicked on it a minute ago and it was on page 41


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope we still hera


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Errbody being useful on a Friday! Such a crime should not happen!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

some of us are hiding though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

I had to clean up the bathroom talk. Keep it clean


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Got a call about a bachelor party for a friend. They wanna shoot quail at my farm and drank reebs. Ya'll wanna come crash it?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

As long as Matt aint
in it you probably ok.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Got real slow in hera


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

everyone waiting?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nitram's on lock and load


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Went to walmark for work, No sign of Billy or his peeps! Kinda depressing to have an uneventful walmark trip! I guess it was too early!!



Current Attachments (79.9 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (79.9 KB)


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

time to


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

time flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

You almost gots me


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I had to clean up the bathroom talk. Keep it clean



I don't talk in the bathroom. That's quiet time .... Mostly..


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

with that dang walmart dog.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Got a call about a bachelor party for a friend. They wanna shoot quail at my farm and drank reebs. Ya'll wanna come crash it?



Woohoo. I'm always up for a train wreck


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Almost slid in there Krun


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

You been watchin nitram


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Saturday's gonna be ruff for
you guy's weather wise.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nitram and I sport with it.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Woohoo. I'm always up for a train wreck



On second thought. I don't know if I want to crash a party where everyone gots guns


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Woohoo. I'm always up for a train wreck



Cute dog Gut !!! That's what I was thankin! Guns, and reebs usually ain't real smart.   LOW BIRD!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I don't talk in the bathroom. That's quiet time .... Mostly..



I'll remember that next time you go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Honkey don't like to talk stall to stall


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

y'all be safe


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Saturday's gonna be ruff for
> you guy's weather wise.



That's what there sayin. Supposed to come in bout the time JB's tryin to finish his epic cook off


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'll remember that next time you go



As long as you remember me Migs, That's enuff fo me!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

At camp don't follow Honkey to a tree and keep the conversation going


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Cute dog Gut !!! That's what I was thankin! Guns, and reebs usually ain't real smart.   LOW BIRD!!!



If you hone your skills while impaired... It shouldn't be an issue.. Least that's how Billy sees it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm at work here in atl being useless. 

The crew keeps staring at me like I'm going to get up and help. 


Duh that's what they get paid for. I told them good job keep up the good work and they smiled. So I sat back down.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Large hail, damaging winds and some tornadoes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Honkey don't call in the bathroom


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

karen936 said:


> y'all be safe



Well thanks Krun, But you in FLA too!! You be careful also!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> As long as you remember me Migs, That's enuff fo me!



All ways and forever


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Look out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Honkey bro love flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Saturday, April 25, 2015

Severe thunderstorm and tornado outbreak continues in east MO, central and south IL, south IN, southwest OH, KY, TN, east AR, northeast, central and south LA, upper coastal TX, MS, AL, GA, FL panhandle and north half of FL peninsula, south and west SC, southwest NC. 

TOR:CON Details:
6 - west and central KY, middle and east TN
5 - northwest GA, north and central AL, north MS
4 - south IL, south IN, southeast MO, rest of north GA
3 - rest of area.

Sunday, April 26, 2015

The weather system from the previous days may not fully clear the East Coast, leaving a chance of an isolated severe thunderstorm in NC, SC, southeast GA, northeast FL.  TOR:CON - 1. 

The next upper-air system comes more directly toward the central USA and will probably trigger isolated severe thunderstorms by late afternoon in the TX panhandle,west and central OK, central TX.  TOR:CON - 3 north-central TX.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm on the west coast.Probably
not so bad hera


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Wasn't even close. Krun you start the next won


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

It's shonuff pretty here today though!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

Git this one's done someone
go start a new one.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Y'all Git. This un's did. Start a new won.. Fuzz


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Lock it down!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 24, 2015)

I gots nothing Gut you do it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 24, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Keep it going


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Well, we're waiting


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

one more flop a coming


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

How high will it go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

#311 will live forever


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

what's the record?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

we cant stop now


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

2000 is the record


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

It sure slows down towards the end


----------



## mattech (Apr 24, 2015)

Git


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow! 2000?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

flip


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

Pow flopped it like its hot


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2015)

wasnt even trying Martin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 24, 2015)

Yall goin to git in twouble


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

some peaople afraid to post


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Who's starting the next one?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

Mig?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

bigs?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

homo3 ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 24, 2015)

gut?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Thay will call me lame


----------

